# 4dr b13 transform into 2dr



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

Is this something that I can do at home? Im thinking aboiut usin' LEXAN for the rear qtr window, which can be purchased cheaply at any home fix-it store. THEN fill in the body indentions and the indentions created by the door.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

just buy a 2 door then, its too much work and you'd have to fill in the gap from the old rear doors with custom sheetmetal and it has to be safe and roadworthy. Plus if your not a complete expert in the area of body modification then dont do it. You'll jsut end up ruining your car.


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

91sentra said:


> just buy a 2 door then, its too much work and you'd have to fill in the gap from the old rear doors with custom sheetmetal and it has to be safe and roadworthy. Plus if your not a complete expert in the area of body modification then dont do it. You'll jsut end up ruining your car.


I think its worth a try. I'm willin' to try anything w/ this car. 

BTW I'm not removing the doors, instead, the small indentions that outline the door will be filled in, the rear side window and smaller window piece will be replaced by lexan.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

youll need coupe doors and youll need to chop a hefty part of the rear doors out, and then you need to move the B (umm....i think theyre B) pillars back, unless you dont want anyone sitting in the back seat. i think youre better off just buying a coupe.



but on the other hand, ive seen a 2 door jetta, it was done VERY nicely, looked very OEM, minus the lexan rear windows...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

dont forget about shaving the door handles


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> dont forget about shaving the door handles


oh yeah. sounds like a fun project


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

B13TTSE said:


> oh yeah. sounds like a fun project


 Sounds like a unique idea. I thought about doing the same to my B14.
Here's what I thought up: 
gut the rear doors
shave the handles
replace rear glass (2 per side) w/ lexan*
fill and weld door seams shut fm outside
- do same to inside
paint exterior
fabricate new interior for custom sound enclosure*
*-(if doing sound setup)


I also thought up a hatch-back/ wagon scheme. It involves adding some sheet-metal and changing the rear window, but leaves the car a 4-door when going for the wagon scheme (2door for the hatch).

I get these crazy ideas at, like, 3am - but I have no money, so it doesnt matter!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think ive seen a b14 4-door converted to a 2 door ...somewhere online


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you'd have to get seats that would lean forward so someone could get in the back seat as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Not gonna happen. This requires removal and relocation of the B-pillar and a completely custom c-pillar b/c the 200sx has a different shape to the roof line than the sentra.

If you don't do it right, if you're T-boned, you're dead, I gurantee. If it is done right, it will cost around $4,000 or so.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn 4k.. i dont think its worth the money, just get a 2door and its probobly gonna be even cheaper


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's just a guestimate. I know somewhat what places charge for bodywork, so that's a ballpark on the labor. plus you need to buy the doors from a junk yard.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> That's just a guestimate. I know somewhat what places charge for bodywork, so that's a ballpark on the labor. plus you need to buy the doors from a junk yard.


 Why would you need to buy the doors? I assumed that the idea was just to weld the back doors shut. That way, there is no danger from t-bones, etc.
The look is supposed to be that of a longer 2-door, I think.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

welding the rear doors is also stupid since there's crap inside the doors. What happens if a part in the rear door breaks? Or the door gets a ding and it needs to be pounded out, sounds like a waste. A 2 door would be better. The doors are longer for a reason.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> welding the rear doors is also stupid since there's crap inside the doors. What happens if a part in the rear door breaks? Or the door gets a ding and it needs to be pounded out, sounds like a waste. A 2 door would be better. The doors are longer for a reason.


 What about gutting the rear doors? That would be ideal for a custom back-seat enclosure. (you'd have to replace the glass, too.)
Im sayin all this because im assuming that the 4-door has a longer body. Am I wrong?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> What happens if a part in the rear door breaks? Or the door gets a ding and it needs to be pounded out, sounds like a waste


they you would take the interior panel off and fix what ever broke, and you would pound out the ding fromthe inside, r better yet just use a unispotter and pull it out. problem solved


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> they you would take the interior panel off and fix what ever broke, and you would pound out the ding fromthe inside, r better yet just use a unispotter and pull it out. problem solved


except for the fact that the door has to be open for you to take the interior panel off.

All I'm saying is you're jus messing things up. YOu're making the rear seat useless and killing the value of your car at the same time. I happen to like 4 doors. If you have a back seat, at least you can use it. 2 doors are worse, but they make a longer door and folding front seats to make access bearable.


----------

